# Coloring Grip Panels



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

Is there a way to custom color the grip panels on a VP9?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What is the material from which they're made?


----------



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What is the material from which they're made?


Grips are stippled plastic.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No. What I mean is, what _kind_ of plastic?
Styrene? Butadiene? Vinyl (just kidding)?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

alistair said:


> Is there a way to custom color the grip panels on a VP9?


VP9's come in four different colors, black, flat dark earth, grey, and olive drab green. You can just buy the different color grip panels and backstraps from HKparts. Unless of course you want hideous looking colors.


----------

